# Worth the Pain (Yeeouch revisited)!



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
After more than 20 years of 40k-ing, I played my first WHFB game last night and loved it! My buddy and I played the Battle for Skull Pass scenario. I was the Dwarves and he was the Goblins. It came down to the remnants of my Gunners vs. his last regiment of Goblin Spearmen. I won, but it was a near thing.

The game mechanics are so interesting! Movement is SO much more important than in 40k. Well, maybe "movement" isn't the right word so much as "planning." LOL There was a very comical bit where I was desperately trying to wheel my Gunners to get a line of sight to fire at his Spearmen while he was trying to turn them to charge me. It would have looked hilarious for "real" rather than with minis.

Having established that I really enjoy the game, I ordered the Skaven army book and battalion today, as they appeal most to me of all the Fantasy armies. I will post some pictures when I get them painted and perhaps a battle report!

:victory:

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Congratulations welcome to the greater game.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

whoow another fantasy nut for the ranks
*high five* and good luck


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

welcome to fantasy!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

welcome to fantasy, the best game in the worlld, the second best is 40k


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, all! I'm looking forward to kicking some little green Goblin butt with my Skaven!

:victory:

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Welcome to the old world it is a savage place but rewards the couragous. Have fun and enjoy the skaven you'll love them.


----------

